# Rear Suspension "clunk"



## astegall11 (Mar 4, 2010)

I bought my 2005 a couple of months ago (25k mi) after reading whatever reviews I could find about hte car. Love the car but wish I had googled GTO and suspension first. So I ended up fixing the front suspension with new bushings and of course had to buy new tires. 

I was sitting at a stop light a week or so ago and I heard and felt a "clunk" from the rear. I thought the SUV behind me had bumped into me but inspection revealed nothing, not even a scratch, which explains the odd look I got from the SUV driver. 

Last night it happened again, a clunk from the rear and this time the anti-lock brake light came on and the traction control went off. I am stting still here at a stop light, engine idling, foot on the brake, clutch out and not torquing anything. Turning the car off and back on again reset the anti-lock, re-engaged traction contorl and everything seems to be functioning fine. 

WTF? Any ideas out there?


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

the OE GTO has lots of suspension issues being nearly a 25 year old design and made for 4 and 6 cylinders from Opel. I did a rather extensive writeup on the GTO and it is located as a sticky at the beginning of this thread. You should take a peak at it.

Would be glad to assist you.

thanks
mike
dms


----------



## Stogiehog (May 18, 2008)

I get the same exact noise and warnings. What's up??


----------

